# Copperhead Mud Motors



## Core Lokt (Feb 8, 2011)

Any of you have one or heard anything bad about them? A friend of mine and his dad just became dealers for them. Going on a ride soon to see what it will do.

http://copperheadmfg.com/joomla/


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 8, 2011)

My wife's uncle put one on an allweld 1648 and I hunted out of it twice this year.  It did great and will run about 16-17 mph with 2 guys and a gear.  Not a speed demon but at 12hp it planes off nice and runs well!


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 8, 2011)

If I had the money to make up the difference, I would sell my longtail and put their 10hp on the back of my gheenoe. Those look like great little motors.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 9, 2011)

My friend (the dealer) clocked his 12hp @ 24 mph on a 15' fiberglass duck boat that he makes with 2 people in it. I don't care about the speed as much as being reliable and fuel efficient. One thing I did notice and didn't like is that at an idle it will run 4-5mph (guessing could be faster). Not sure if it can be adjusted any lower or not.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 9, 2011)

I like the looks of them.... let me know some more details ...... might put a 12 on my 15 48


----------



## Barroll (Feb 9, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> My friend (the dealer) clocked his 12hp @ 24 mph on a 15' fiberglass duck boat that he makes with 2 people in it. I don't care about the speed as much as being reliable and fuel efficient. One thing I did notice and didn't like is that at an idle it will run 4-5mph (guessing could be faster). Not sure if it can be adjusted any lower or not.



With a small hp motor like that without a clutch you dont want something that is going to stall out at idle in vegetation or mud.  Even my 35 surface drive idles high.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 9, 2011)

Barroll said:


> With a small hp motor like that without a clutch you dont want something that is going to stall out at idle in vegetation or mud.  Even my 35 surface drive idles high.



should be able to adjust the idle.  i keep my hyperdrive idleing around 800-900 rpm for open water/clean water, and will turn it up to around 1200 for thick stuff


----------



## vrooom (Feb 9, 2011)

A 12 hp going 24?
I don't even think an outboard would hit that.


----------



## CraigM (Feb 9, 2011)

vrooom said:


> A 12 hp going 24?
> I don't even think an outboard would hit that.



a 20hp 4 stroke wouldn't hit that on my 16x52


----------



## Barroll (Feb 9, 2011)

GSURugger said:


> should be able to adjust the idle.  i keep my hyperdrive idleing around 800-900 rpm for open water/clean water, and will turn it up to around 1200 for thick stuff



I let mine idle around 1100.  I dont have any problems with it stalling out.  Im pretty much always in veg or shallow mud so i just leave it high.


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 9, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> Any of you have one or heard anything bad about them? A friend of mine and his dad just became dealers for them. Going on a ride soon to see what it will do.
> 
> http://copperheadmfg.com/joomla/



Where is their dealership located?


----------



## LipRip'r (Feb 9, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I like the looks of them.... let me know some more details ...... might put a 12 on my 15 48



thats what I was thinking too...


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 9, 2011)

vrooom said:


> A 12 hp going 24?
> I don't even think an outboard would hit that.



That's what I was told. I'm going for a ride in the next few days and I'll take my hand held GPS and see for myself what it reads and report back.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 9, 2011)

LipRip'r said:


> Where is their dealership located?



I don't see them on the list on the site. From what I was told they just became one last week. They are located in Miccosukee Fl, just S of Thomasville Ga.


----------



## clent586 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have heard several reports of these speeds. I too was doubtful but have heard multiple reports like these. Backwoods Landing in Alabama carries them as well.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 10, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> My wife's uncle put one on an allweld 1648 and I hunted out of it twice this year.  It did great and will run about 16-17 mph with 2 guys and a gear.  Not a speed demon but at 12hp it planes off nice and runs well!



I was running the GPS for this run ... we only had about 3 dozen dekes in the boat with us and our 2 guns and he has a lightweight blind.  This was on Miccosukee.  What's the name of the dealer?  They went to Alabama to buy this motor because at the time there was no one local who would make a deal on the motor.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 10, 2011)

Musta been during teal season.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 12, 2011)

I went for a ride  today. It ran 19.8-20.4 on my gps, bare boat (180lbs), the motor (weight ?) and 2 grown men around 470+ lbs total. This motor (12 hp) is on a 14'6" boat and I was impressed with what it did. 

Someone asked, Dead Dux LLC is the dealer, Thomasville Ga.

Here is a pic of the boat like the one we were in.


----------



## vrooom (Feb 12, 2011)

That is an unbelievable speed for that size motor.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 14, 2011)

vrooom said:


> That is an unbelievable speed for that size motor.



I thought so too but I seen it with my own eyes. Keep in mind the boat itself is not really heavy at 180lbs so that had something to do with it. I know it will slow some with the boat loaded with gear but from what I saw in other areas it will make up for it.


----------



## gonehunting11 (Feb 14, 2011)

who makes that boat and where can u buy one?


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 14, 2011)

gonehunting11 said:


> who makes that boat and where can u buy one?



I'm sending you an PM.


----------



## cmk07c (Feb 15, 2011)

seen these on N.FL mud motor's webpage as well, was curious? I saw they make a 15 as well, sounds like that would book if this little 10 is doing this.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 15, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> seen these on N.FL mud motor's webpage as well, was curious? I saw they make a 15 as well, sounds like that would book if this little 10 is doing this.



The numbers I posted were from a 12hp.


----------



## Anas Master (Sep 12, 2011)

Does anyone have any new info in the copperheads?  Any personal experience?


----------



## duck-dawg (Sep 12, 2011)

I have one and love it. Feel free to PM with any questions you've got AM.


----------

